# Galaxy 130 and/or PCM-6100 mic



## distoga (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase the equipment I'll need to test my theater since my room is inside a concrete bunker (half joking, all 6 surfaces are 8"-2' concrete). The room can't be framed for a few reasons so I'll be working on getting the right kind and amount of AT.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had a comment on the Galexy 130 rather than 140 SPL? It's half the cost so I thought it would be worth asking about. 

The second thing is I have a yamaha 12/4 mixer I use for recording and a few mics, one of which is the e-bay famous PCM-6100 that has a fairly flat response:

http://www.extras4u.com/faq/product/AP001/AP001_pcm6100_professional_condenser_microphone_01.jpg

It also sounds like you can do testing either just with the SPL or just with a mixer and condenser mic? I guess the pro to doing both is you can verify by doing it with both?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Galexy 130 and/or PCM-6100 mic*



> I was wondering if anyone had a comment on the Galexy 130 rather than 140 SPL?


Not usable. It has no AC output port - only the meter. 



> It also sounds like you can do testing either just with the SPL or just with a mixer and condenser mic?


You need calibration files for any meter or mic. We have a cal file for the Galaxy CM-140 on our download page. It can do the entire job.

brucek


----------

